# Where's Dave been mmcmdl



## woodchucker (Mar 9, 2022)

Anybody heard from Dave @mmcmdl ???  3 days since he last posted.  I hope he's ok.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 9, 2022)

He's doing some recovery time, said he'd be back in a bit....


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 10, 2022)

Surgery was Monda…
                              I.m. Shutting pup om a ipad


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 10, 2022)

Heal well Dave.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 10, 2022)

Rest easy mate!


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 10, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Surgery was Monda…
> I.m. Shutting pup om a ipad


those drugs must be good... I have no idea what you said... something about being a puppy and needing a pee pad...


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello Everyone, This is his wife typing this post.  Dave had surgery on Monday and is still recuperating. He is definitely feeling better today but will probably be in the hospital for a few more days. He actually tried earlier to type a post using an iPad but it wasn‘t very clear. He will be back soon.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 10, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Hello Everyone, This is his wife typing this post.  Dave had surgery on Monday and is still recuperating. He is definitely feeling better today but will probably be in the hospital for a few more days. He actually tried earlier to type a post using an iPad but it wasn‘t very clear. He will be back soon.


welcome... wish him the best from all of us.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 10, 2022)

Thanks Dave's wife


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 10, 2022)

Get well soon,
Hope you get back home to recuperate in your own bed,
Before  someone gets the idea of selling all your tools while you're away.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 10, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Hello Everyone, This is his wife typing this post.  Dave had surgery on Monday and is still recuperating. He is definitely feeling better today but will probably be in the hospital for a few more days. He actually tried earlier to type a post using an iPad but it wasn‘t very clear. He will be back soon.



Hi Daves wife! It's a rule around here that whenever someone's wifle posts for them for any reason, the have to include a picture of themselves. 
Just kidding, take good care of Dave for us. We like having him around here.


----------



## Chewy (Mar 10, 2022)

Get well soon!!  Look forward to you rejoining the group.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2022)

Tonight‘s Entertainment will be moving a lathe out of the garage


----------



## John O (Mar 11, 2022)

Are you directing the show?


----------



## Aukai (Mar 11, 2022)

I hope you have help, aren't you supposed to be on restricted activity?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 12, 2022)

Nice to be back at home finally . I feel like a carved up Thanksgiving turkey but I can get around .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 12, 2022)

I suppose it'll take a while before you can resume "normal" activities of daily living, I hope you're a patient man .


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 12, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Tonight‘s Entertainment will be moving a lathe out of the garage


Hey, welcome back..


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 12, 2022)

Lets hope a month is enough .


----------



## brino (Mar 12, 2022)

Glad you're home Dave.

Take it slow, don't push it my friend!

Brian


----------



## Aukai (Mar 12, 2022)

Welcome home. You must have pooped, or they wouldn't have let you out after surgery


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 12, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Welcome home. You must have pooped, or they wouldn't have let you out after surgery


nah, that's where they found his brain...     You don't think I am letting him off that easy do ya.


----------

